# My Dartmoor Hornet FR 2015 ;)



## PHCeburider (Dec 21, 2014)

It can fly and it can climb! just sharing!!

Dartmoor Hornet FR 2015
Fox Talas 27.5 160-140 36
Dartmoor Raider rims with revolt hubs
KS Lev Ti 150mm
Zee groupset with x01

Cheers!


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a nice looking hard tail. I have a bfe and it performed rather well when I took to local dh spot


----------



## PHCeburider (Dec 21, 2014)

thank you pizon! keep riding your way!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet


----------

